# High value treats



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi all,

So poor Harley is now 11 weeks and been with us for 3. He was diagnosed with guardia and 2 other tummy bugs pretty early on and so has been on sensitive tummy food and antibiotics since then- and not allowed any treats, except the dry sensitive biscuits/kibble which he hates. 

We're really hoping he will get the all clear this week, finish his vaccine and be allowed out soon. Reading other threads about allowing off lead on first walk I really want to do this but have no idea what treats he likes!! Would really appreciate ideas on your dogs favourites!

Really excited about going out to explore the big wide world with him-he hasn't even been allowed to puppy parties as contagious, although we have taken him in our arms or to friends wherever possible!!!

Thanks lots
Jen x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Well I'm not sure how his little tummy will react to them but Lola's favourites were cooked chicken, hot dogs, ham, cheese, apple, raw carrot and natures:menu treats (link below, these are still her favourites!). All of the above were given in tiny chunks as you can get through quite a lot during a training session. Some people cook up liver and freeze in bite size pieces too. 

http://naturesmenu.co.uk/products/Real_Meat_and_Fish_Treats/Real_Meat_and_Fish_Treats/

Good luck, I hope his tummy troubles are behind him now and you can enjoy all the fun things now x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I would think cooked chicken would be ok as dogs with poorly tums are put on a chicken and rice diet.


----------



## KJP (Oct 11, 2012)

Jen62 you are in a similar position to us, Lola has had some puppy diarrhoea so had her second vaccinations delayed.

The treats I previously tried appeared to make her a little hyper and the more recent ones I bought (Wainwright's mini bones for puppies over 3 months) are fine at home but not exactly high value - I can't see them cutting it when Lola starts puppy class in a week!

We are also searching for a high value puppy treat that wont upset her tummy again as she's now absolutely fine.

We've been asked to bring along at least 30 of our puppies favourite treats to puppy class and whilst the treat size is tiny I do wonder about he amount of salt if nothing else in things like hot dogs.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I used to have a treat bag that had a mixture of everything in it so it was like a lucky dip! Sometimes she would get chicken, sometimes cheese etc. worked well for us as you do get through a lot of treats. N x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Cooked chicken livers then frozen are great to take out in your pockets. The favourite treats of my two at the moment are prawn and chicken flavoured Misfits. Their tongues are hanging out at soon I they smell I have opened the packet.


----------



## KJP (Oct 11, 2012)

tessybear said:


> Cooked chicken livers then frozen are great to take out in your pockets.


Maybe a silly question but... cooked as in just boiled?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine liked cheese I used that for basic sit type training but top of the list has to be liver cake, it Stinks while your cooking it but dogs go ad for it, very high value. Once made you can freeze it. Just be prepared for other people's dogs wanting to come with you suddenly their recall goes out the window. Hope Harley gets the all clear and you can get on with having a fab time x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Hope Jojo doesn't mind me posting this.... She has some fab recipes on her website:
http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/health-care-feeding/recipes/


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

If you usually jus use Harley's kibble as a treat, you can make it much more yummp by putting it in a little box with some (chopped into tiny bits) pepperami (the green one, not the red one!!!) It is very smelly and garlicy and my dogs love it - you don't need much to flavour normal kibble and if you want to give super treat then choose a bit of the chopped pepperami... I get empty filmn cannisters and use them to store these treats in - the dogs recognise the rattle and come running!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

KJP said:


> Maybe a silly question but... cooked as in just boiled?


I fry them then freeze them and I just take out a few at a time each day.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

KJP said:


> Maybe a silly question but... cooked as in just boiled?


I fry them then freeze them and I just take out a few at a time each day. The only problem is every other dog can smell them in my pocket too and I get jumped on by lots of greedy labs!


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

tessybear said:


> I fry them then freeze them and I just take out a few at a time each day.


Thanks Tessybear - can I ask if you give them frozen, or wait till they defrost?

Love the idea of a lucky dip bag - and using peparami to make the kibble seem a bit more tasty - and all the other great treats. Think a trip to Morrisons is on the cards... 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Chicken, liver, frankfurter sausages (which is reformed chicken) and smoked sausage all work really well. My two love cheese but I hold back on that as it gives them a runny tummy if they have too much.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Jen I take them straight out of my freezer and they defrost pretty quickly in my pocket. The pieces are only small and they are probably semi frozen when they eat them which means they are also not too smelly!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thought this might be useful x 

http://www.groomerssupplies.com/index.php?topic=basket&mode=add&pid=1089


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Brill, thanks everyone-harley may get a bit chubby!!! X


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm never eating Frankfurters again eurgh.....😝


----------

